# One of my fish......



## eriesteelheader (Mar 28, 2004)

One of my "non-piranhas" - enjoy!............

View attachment 106521


----------



## B-rock (Mar 31, 2006)

nice fish, how big
Bri


----------



## eriesteelheader (Mar 28, 2004)

14".........
View attachment 106522


----------



## B-rock (Mar 31, 2006)

eriesteelheader said:


> 14".........
> View attachment 106522


sweet fish 
Bri


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

B-rocks Rhom said:


> 14".........
> View attachment 106522


sweet fish 
Bri
[/quote]
WTF is it?


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

yeah what kind of trout is that?


----------



## Phatboy (Dec 14, 2003)

excellent pattern.


----------



## lewis (Sep 13, 2005)

brown maybe im wrong.


----------



## joylinne (Apr 17, 2006)

wow dats a nice fish =) n 14'?holy!


----------



## eriesteelheader (Mar 28, 2004)

lewis said:


> brown maybe im wrong.


Not a brown - anyone else want to venture a guess?


----------



## Fastmover13 (Jan 24, 2006)

Is it a lake trout?


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Let's see, based on the name eriesteelheader, is it a Rainbow/Steelhead?


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

ChilDawg said:


> Let's see, based on the name eriesteelheader, is it a Rainbow/Steelhead?


Most def not a rainbow or steelhead.


----------



## lewis (Sep 13, 2005)

dont steel heads get massive still a lovely fish.


----------



## eriesteelheader (Mar 28, 2004)

nope, not a lake trout - but good guess. And clearly not a rainbow/steelhead - anyone else?


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Brook Trout?

Actually, I saw some Rainbows that looked somewhat similar when I was cruising FishBase--that's why I felt good about guessing that...


----------



## eriesteelheader (Mar 28, 2004)

ChilDawg said:


> Brook Trout?
> 
> Actually, I saw some Rainbows that looked somewhat similar when I was cruising FishBase--that's why I felt good about guessing that...


Maybe they mislabeled a picture, because a rainbow looks nothing like that - not a brook trout......

A rainbow fyi.........
View attachment 106699


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

cool trout, what size tank is it in?


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

It's not a Dolly Varden, right?


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

Nice fish and good eatting


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

lewis said:


> dont steel heads get massive still a lovely fish.


Yeah I belive Steelheads get the largest of all trout aside for the trouser trout.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Brook trout (Salvelinus fontinalis)
Similar to a bull trout in most ways except the white line on the fins is outlined with a black stripe. As seen in your picture.
As well Bull trout hav a forked tail where as the brook is squared off.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

Blacksunshine420 said:


> Brook trout (Salvelinus fontinalis)
> Similar to a bull trout in most ways except the white line on the fins is outlined with a black stripe. As seen in your picture.
> As well Bull trout hav a forked tail where as the brook is squared off.


its none of the trout people have listed and its not a brook trout im really not sure what kinda but ive caught all the kinds listed so far and its 100% not any of those


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

is it a splake????


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2006)

eriesteelheader said:


> nope, not a lake trout - but good guess. And clearly not a rainbow/steelhead - anyone else?


Is it a Tiger Trout?

Nice fish. How do you keep your water cold enough? I've read they can't live at room temperature.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

Bullsnake said:


> nope, not a lake trout - but good guess. And clearly not a rainbow/steelhead - anyone else?


Is it a Tiger Trout?

Nice fish. How do you keep your water cold enough? I've read they can't live at room temperature.
[/quote]

chiller would be my guess, that or adjust it to living in room temperature conditions


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

After looking that one up. yeah I aggree Tiger trout. didn't come across that one on my initial search. good call.


----------



## Canso (Jun 19, 2005)

cross bread Brook and Brown trout I think called a Tiger


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

Bullsnake said:


> nope, not a lake trout - but good guess. And clearly not a rainbow/steelhead - anyone else?


Is it a Tiger Trout?

Nice fish. How do you keep your water cold enough? I've read they can't live at room temperature.
[/quote]

I was about to say tiger aswell
Nice fish


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

Bullsnake said:


> nope, not a lake trout - but good guess. And clearly not a rainbow/steelhead - anyone else?


Is it a Tiger Trout?

Nice fish. How do you keep your water cold enough? I've read they can't live at room temperature.
[/quote]
i have the same question


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

based on my knowledge of trout that kinda looks like a tiger trout .. or something liek that yea i think thats the name tiger right

tiger trout right?


----------



## werdna (Mar 15, 2005)

WHAT IS ITT LOL


----------



## JuN_SpeK (Oct 6, 2005)

Z♠NGT♥KER said:


> 14".........
> View attachment 106522


sweet fish 
Bri
[/quote]
WTF is it? [/quote]


----------



## eriesteelheader (Mar 28, 2004)

MR.FREEZ said:


> nope, not a lake trout - but good guess. And clearly not a rainbow/steelhead - anyone else?


Is it a Tiger Trout?

Nice fish. How do you keep your water cold enough? I've read they can't live at room temperature.
[/quote]
i have the same question :laugh:
[/quote]

To keep such a fish (had it for 4 years) I've found that water temp and quality are essential. Before this one I did have one failed attempt at keeping a trout. I keep the water extremely oxygenated with aerators and keep it constantly "moving" with other equipment. In addition the tank is in an area that remains very cool all year long - it never warms to any substantial degree. A chiller can be used when necessary as well as simply ice added when the conditions so warrant.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i guess it helps if you live in a cooler climate


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

eriesteelheader said:


> nope, not a lake trout - but good guess. And clearly not a rainbow/steelhead - anyone else?


Is it a Tiger Trout?

Nice fish. How do you keep your water cold enough? I've read they can't live at room temperature.
[/quote]
i have the same question :laugh:
[/quote]

To keep such a fish (had it for 4 years) I've found that water temp and quality are essential. Before this one I did have one failed attempt at keeping a trout. I keep the water extremely oxygenated with aerators and keep it constantly "moving" with other equipment. In addition the tank is in an area that remains very cool all year long - it never warms to any substantial degree. A chiller can be used when necessary as well as simply ice added when the conditions so warrant.
[/quote]

ok man are you going to spill the beans or what?


----------



## eriesteelheader (Mar 28, 2004)

ok man are you going to spill the beans or what?
[/quote]

It is the hybrid


----------

